# new additions to the family



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i have just started to climatize my new friends 
ones a blue tang and ones a valentini puffer.

they are joining current tank mates of a few hermit crabs, a humbug and a green coral goby

*i really should charge my camera so i can take some shots


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

when can we expect the pics then.?


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

wellllll with my lazyness.... probably in a week.... lol


----------



## hell on wheels (Sep 16, 2007)

saint said:


> i have just started to climatize my new friends
> ones a blue tang and ones a valentini puffer.
> 
> they are joining current tank mates of a few hermit crabs, a humbug and a green coral goby
> ...


Do they get along, the puffer and the tang? I was looking into getting a dogface puffer and my lfs store pretty much garunteed me that my tang would become dinner.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

they are actually getting along great.... when i first put them in the tank they wouldnt leave each others side... was funny watching them follow each other..... now the blue tang has found a hidey hole and the puffer has claimed a corner on the opposite side of the tank...... time will tell tho i guess.... they are both still really small tho


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

saint said:


> wellllll with my lazyness.... probably in a week.... lol


best get me sleeping bag out then.


----------

